# Organising a medical and chest x ray in UK



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi All

I wonder if you can help me once again!

My hubby is trying to organise a chest x ray for the TB requirement in the medical section of applying for permanent residency. Our esteemed local Doctor thinks that it has to be done in London, as they won't just accept "any old x ray" but it doesn't state anywhere that I can see that it needs to come from a specialist.

Has anyone got any relative experienc re the medicals that you can share?

Many thanks,
Bok


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bokbabe said:


> Hi All
> 
> I wonder if you can help me once again!
> 
> ...


In which country does your husband want to acquire permanent residency?
As far as I recall such screening procedures should take place in the country where you wish to obtain permanent residency.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Even tho our immigration documents to SA required an Xray- a TB skin test was actually accepted. The Dr. in our home country administered the test and viola, no issues with moving to SA. If you have a SA consulate where you are, ask them what is required and if your own Dr. can administer the skin test. I'd avoid another Xray, geesh!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

bokbabe said:


> Hi All
> 
> I wonder if you can help me once again!
> 
> ...


As long as the medical report and the radiological reports are completed on the official Home Affairs forms, the embassy/consulate will acccept them. The medical report can be done by your local GP, and the x-rays by any clinic that offer this. Again, as long as the official forms are used.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Get them done is SA when you arrive! Before going to home affairs. it'll save you money! 
We also had our medical here too. 
Thats if your arriving on a tourist visa first then getting temporary visa (about 10 weeks) then permanent


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

steveh said:


> Get them done is SA when you arrive! Before going to home affairs. it'll save you money!
> We also had our medical here too.
> Thats if your arriving on a tourist visa first then getting temporary visa (about 10 weeks) then permanent


Hi

Just to update all on the processing times at Home Affairs: Temporary Residency applications currently takes 4-6 months for Home Affairs to process (SSA embassies take 10-15 working days). Permanent Residency about 12-18 months.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to update all on the processing times at Home Affairs: Temporary Residency applications currently takes 4-6 months for Home Affairs to process (SSA embassies take 10-15 working days). Permanent Residency about 12-18 months.


So I may get my Permanent within 6 months then! We're using your company to process it JOASCHIM. so thanks for the info:clap2:


would be tricky to do the work this side unless your come to apply and return at a later stage, but that would add to costs!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

steveh said:


> So I may get my Permanent within 6 months then! We're using your company to process it JOASCHIM. so thanks for the info:clap2:
> 
> 
> would be tricky to do the work this side unless your come to apply and return at a later stage, but that would add to costs!!!!


Hi Steve

Kindly review my last post. Permanent Residency currently takes about 12-18 months. It is Temporary Residency that takes 46 months if submitted at Home Affairs in South Africa.

************


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Joaschim said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Kindly review my last post. Permanent Residency currently takes about 12-18 months. It is Temporary Residency that takes 46 months if submitted at Home Affairs in South Africa.
> 
> ************


Joachim,

I did read correctly thanks. I have temporary up to 2013 and applied for permanent 12 month ago, hence I should get my permanent within the next 6 months as per your last post.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

steveh said:


> Joachim,
> 
> I did read correctly thanks. I have temporary up to 2013 and applied for permanent 12 month ago, hence I should get my permanent within the next 6 months as per your last post.....


Hi

If Home Affair is consistent, then yes. Of course it is entirely up to them, but the timeframes I have provided are the averages we are seeing at the moment.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to update all on the processing times at Home Affairs: Temporary Residency applications currently takes 4-6 months for Home Affairs to process (SSA embassies take 10-15 working days). Permanent Residency about 12-18 months.


That's good news, as we have our appointment at the embassy in London on the 22nd Feb and we are flying on the 5th April. If they are currently doing 10-15 working days, that gives us enough time. I was panicking a bit as they say to allow 30 working days and that is the 6th April  and they don't have any appointments available before the 22nd!!

I ended up getting hubby to go to another GP at our practice... one that wasn't on his high horse... and they signed off the medical for £30 and organised a chest xray at the local hospital for £45, so all done now, thank you all for your advice.

Bok


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

bokbabe said:


> That's good news, as we have our appointment at the embassy in London on the 22nd Feb and we are flying on the 5th April. If they are currently doing 10-15 working days, that gives us enough time. I was panicking a bit as they say to allow 30 working days and that is the 6th April  and they don't have any appointments available before the 22nd!!
> 
> I ended up getting hubby to go to another GP at our practice... one that wasn't on his high horse... and they signed off the medical for £30 and organised a chest xray at the local hospital for £45, so all done now, thank you all for your advice.
> 
> Bok


No problem. Good luck with your appointment! Yes, officially they ask to expect 30 days, which is fair. But from recent experience 10-15 working days is a safe bet.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Joaschim said:


> No problem. Good luck with your appointment! Yes, officially they ask to expect 30 days, which is fair. But from recent experience 10-15 working days is a safe bet.


Thank you, I will start to fill in the forms soon, so I expect that I'll be back on here asking more random questions then


----------

